# Fox FF Gloves: Incline vs digit vs dirt paw



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Of the three, what is the lightest and what offers more protection? How does dirt paw compare to digit, since I didnt get to try that one on.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I can't speak to the weight, but from a comfort standpoint, the Digits have been my favorites for going on 4 years now. They don't bunch. They breathe well enough, and they have a lower profile around the wrist than many of the other gloves I've tried. They offer a decent amount of protection, but the palms are just 2-ply clarino leather I believe. Helps prevent abrasions, but that's about it. I prefer that because it gives me better feel at the bars, but it's not as protective in a crash.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

By lightest I mean the least amount of fabric on there, and how breathable they are. I never worry amout weight over comfort


Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

incline. the whole back is light meshy. the lightest of the bunch


the digit has some extra tpr rubber on fingers/knuckles but still pretty cool


----------



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

Incline for sure. 
I have Dirtpaw now. Tottally good feel but no where near as light or thin as Incline. What sucks is Fox has stopped making incline? 
Go to LBS and try on gloves make sure to sit on a bike and grab some grip with them, that helps me choose what gloves and size.


----------



## bassragerstitch (Mar 11, 2012)

i like the dirtpaw


----------



## bassragerstitch (Mar 11, 2012)

i got the black ones


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my dirtpaws. Saved my hands yesterday when I wiped out.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Inclines in black for several years. Simple, elegant, not overly logo:ed. I use them for mtb:ing as well as road biking.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I use dirt paws on my mountain bike and motocross bikes. I buy them from a motorcycle shop though so I don't know if there is a difference between bicycle dirt paws and motocross dirt paws.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

i have digit. dirtpaws have way more protection than digits do. also on the digits the white rubber part above your fingers starts to yellow after a few rides which kind of sucks.


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

bassragerstitch said:


> i like the dirtpaw


Just what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## slobaugh (Mar 25, 2012)

I love dirtpaws, but part of the reason is that the mediums fit my hands *perfectly*...like a glove, you might say.  If you can, try them on, because in my experience, fit trumps other factors unless you have a specific need (e.g., insulation for winter riding).


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been using the digits for over a year now and have been very pleased with them. I know they aren't as airy as the Incline but I think they are probably more durable to wear, especially crashes. The palms have held up surprisingly well too. I've washed them a bunch and they are still looking fairly new. I got the black ones, so I'm not sure about the fading white rubber as was mentioned earlier. Mine have grey rubber which has held up and maintained its color just fine. Plus I got a good deal on them, so like I said before, very happy with them.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

I liked my inclines for hot weather. Durable for light gloves.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

dirt paws are nice. right now im rocking the Fox Sidewinders that my gf got me


----------



## Bidwell (May 24, 2012)

I use black Dirt Paws on all my Dual Sports and now on MTB. Old and cruddy, they looked worn out so I bought new ones. I threw the old ones in the washing machine and now they look like new!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

The Dirt Paw is in my opinion Fox's best entry level glove. (entry level is just a term for lower cost items) You don't have to be a beginner to wear them of course.

I'm not an entry level rider by any means and I ride with Dirt Paws. It's a great glove for all forms of mountain biking and MX. I use mine for XC, it's cheap and durable. 

If you go on ebay you can get them for even cheaper. Like $10 to $15.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

And I just realized this thread is months old.

Don't you just hate it when people like Bidwell bump up old threads?


----------

